# coding for emergency room



## alices (May 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of a good class or book on coding dx/procedures on Emergency Room? I studied and took the aapc test for the cedc and passed but I really didn't do well on it and for all the years that I have been coding it was kind of a let down that I scored the way I did, so I was hoping someone would know of something else I could read or where I could get help on knowing if I was coding right, we really can't trust the auditors (no offense to any auditors out there) because the 2 different auditors they have gotten are from companies who have been trying to get the accts. We follow the 1995 guidelines and I always thought I was doing them right, at least until I took the test so any and all help would really truly be appreciated..alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (May 3, 2012)

*ACEP Coding Seminar*

The ACEP annual meeting is pretty good if you haven't been to it and the hand outs are good documentation. Unfortunately some of the best ED coding manuals are proprietary...owned by billing or coding comapnies that specialize in Emergency Medicine. You can ask the auditors whether their company would provide you with a copy of their manual! Just kidding. Good luck.

Jim


----------



## kiyoshi.thompson (May 4, 2012)

Codebusters have an awesome book on learning Emergency Room coding and I've added the link for you....hope this helps!

http://www.codebusters.com/education/books.html


----------



## alices (May 4, 2012)

*re-emergency room*

thank you so much, i will look into the code busters, and hopefully will be able to go to the Emergency Room seminar next year..thanks again, alice


----------

